# Mk2 coupe 1.8t build thread



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes I know, ANOTHER MK2 1.8T SWAP. Ive read lots of other builds, and I find that every build becomes a long story, that you find yourself enthralled with, and before you know it, you have read through 10-20 pages. Now first and foremost, this is my first mk2 1.8t swap, I'm not a know it all, and I will deff. Get stuck and ask questions. At the same time ill do my best to answer questions anyone has.......

Run down of what I'm using>>

1998 aeb from a passat
2001 gti 02j w/ shift box
Corrado pedals and trans mount 
K03s from gti
Mk4 manifolds
Aba accesories
Aba oil pan, oil cooler, o/f housing, oil pump, and pick up tube, turbo lines will be a mix of oem mk4 and custom lines made from ANplumbing.com

More details will come here's a couple quick pics>>









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Looks like a good time. What dash is that and did it just fit right in with no mod?


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

It's a mk3 dash and it was a but of a project, had to swap steering column, heater box, dash rebar and trim rebar and dash to contour to the windshield of the mk2

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Quick process on that for u: obviously much more than a couple pics will show but u get the point









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

fellow 20v'er here in an a2 chassic car, need any question just feel free to ask me.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey thanks I really appreciate it 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a small update, got the aba pulled and started some clean up and also started removing pieces from firewall, as well as some interior for the pedals and such, here's some pics:









Almost got original pedals out, and I have to get my steering column re welded, basically my intentions are bot for a full shave and tucked bay, I just want an oem look like the 20v is supposed to be there, I'm leaving all factory lines and just cleaning and repainting everything.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking for some input, gloss or satin black in the engine bay?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Also decided that even tho I'm going to leave the factory seams and such in the bay, I think I'm going to fill all the holes that have no use, rather than grommets, ill just fill them in, and since I don't have a welder, and have some experience with fiberglass, I guess that's my only choice really

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

vegamotion said:


> Just a small update, got the aba pulled and started some clean up and also started removing pieces from firewall, as well as some interior for the pedals and such, here's some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man looking good!! any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I tell u Wat cleaning an engine bay with 23 years of grime is a pain in the rear lol, I'm kinda stuck with the holes as ppl are telling me fiberglass isnt a good idea, so they might just stay and ill hunt down the grommets, but I wanna get the bay in paint so the engine can be my main focus, as it needs degreased and painted as well, ill post some pics tonight, I gotta insulate my garage door, its 9 degrees outside lol 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Also waiting on my corrado front mount and trans mount, also looking for 02j 100mm axle flanges

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm doin a 20v swap into a mk2 soon also :thumbup: watching


----------



## xtremebeastbeatr (Feb 24, 2008)

Currently about 75% done with my 20v swap, also into my 91 jetta coupe. Good luck my man:beer:


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Let me get some details on ur set up?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Did a bit of Sanding and sprayed first coat of primer, looks ok but I now have a much better view of the areas that need more attention









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

why is the steering column getting welded?


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm using a mk3 steering column with a mk2 lower half so it will still hook on to the pedals like a mk2 column would 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

or just use the mk2 steering knuckle. the steering column ends are the same. you will most likely need to remove the column from the dash bar and connect and then bolt back to dash bar.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

O guess I'm confused, I used. Mk3 steering column because I have a mk3 dash, the upper side bolts to the mk3 rebar, and the lower side attatches to the little bar on the pedal assembly, can u explain a bit more, as I am not following what.Ur saying 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

your mk2 knuckle will work but it may be tough to get on there. they made it easier on Mk3 by making it 2 piece. so what you do is you cut the safety bolts that connect the steering column tube to dash bar so you can move it. then connect steering knuckle, then reconnect to dash bar. you may be able to do it without but it will make it easier. depending on what steering rack you have you may be able to use the mk3 knuckle.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

All I did was use the outer sleeve from the mk2 column and cut the lower section off the mk3 column, just the sleeve not the bar in the center, and then I put the mk2 sleeve on, and now if I weld it, it will be straight fit. It's out now. I'll check into Wat Ur talking about, I'm using mk2 p.s rack 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

cool project i'm looking forward to some more progress on this

what are you gonna use for management?

i ended up going standalone and used VEMS then had marc swanson tune it for me

car runs amazing and makes really good power. ive been driving it daily since

i was going to use the stock wiring and have the ecu chipped to get rid of the immobolizer but for the money and tuneability standalone was the way to go..so much more versatility


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Well luckily the aeb is dbc and no immo originally, so I'm gonna go factory management, if I go big power down the road, ill go stand alone, but k03 level factory will be best for me, and at the budget I've been on with the car, its out of the question.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

O and the aeb ecu was chipped in the a4, anyone know if the tune will run ok being from a awd a4 to a fwd vw? It ran really good in the a4, it wasn't much of a 1/4 mile car, like 15.1 was best, but it was a basically stock car besides the chip, I'm hoping that the 1000ish lbs difference and only turning 2 wheels rather than 4 will make it feel like an animal compared to when it was in the tank b5

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

vegamotion said:


> O and the aeb ecu was chipped in the a4, anyone know if the tune will run ok being from a awd a4 to a fwd vw? It ran really good in the a4, it wasn't much of a 1/4 mile car, like 15.1 was best, but it was a basically stock car besides the chip, I'm hoping that the 1000ish lbs difference and only turning 2 wheels rather than 4 will make it feel like an animal compared to when it was in the tank b5
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It should run well the only thing is changing the ECU code with the VAGcom to tell the ECU its front wheel drive not AWD. My ECU was AWD and Auto but all I had to do is change the code. Its really easy. If you need help let me know. Looks good by the way.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll have to sort the obd connector out then, and what block is it? I assume its in the adaptions menu correct?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Did a little bit of work tonight, luckily a good friend, (bluebimma from the bimmerforums, look up his 318ti ls1 build) spotted me a welder, so I was able to get the two big holes in the passenger side of the bay welded up, I don't think I'm going to do much more welding in the bay, and fwiw, I am not a welder, he let me use his welder since he was heading out of town









Stabbed my hand with a sliver from the sheet metal that was a painful little guy lol









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Nothing big here, but just wanted to say a friend at a local dealer ship scored me a nice engine cover and said merry Christmas lol thought it was cool so ill post a pic lol









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Also anyone know what oil pump and pickup tube I need? I was thinking I could use my aba but someone was saying it needs to be 16v, I know my pan will work, but Jw what anyone else is running 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Got some primer layed tonight, don't look perfect but it should be fine, hope to have it under paint soon, so then car can go out of the tiny garage, and motor work can start









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Got paint layed tonight, I think it looks pretty good, deff a major Improvement from before









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

:thumbup: mabe I missed it but what color are you painting it?


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm leaving the paint on the outside till I get the cash hopefully this summer to do a good respray, and it will stay black 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

But I'm considering united grey 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

That's cool. I just sprayed my panels LC3U dark burgundy pearl. Got my engine bay sprayed already then putting the 20v in :thumbup:


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Bay is essentially finished, got the car outside, and will be starting on the engine and trans









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

got a question, anyone who has made oil lines for thier swaps, what are theappropriate sizes of the lines, is oil feed -4, or -6? how about coolant feed? im using oem coolant return, and i know that the oil return is -10


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

-3 or -4 feed. -6 coolant. -10 drain


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

vegamotion said:


> got a question, anyone who has made oil lines for thier swaps, what are theappropriate sizes of the lines, is oil feed -4, or -6? how about coolant feed? im using oem coolant return, and i know that the oil return is -10


For my oil feed I have -4 and -6 for my coolant.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Are u using just a ss braided line all the way from the o/f housing to the turbo? I found hardline and was considering just replicating the oem line with ss braid in the center and hardline at the turbo, I'm worried about the manifold touching the line, and causing it to rupture

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

This an stuff is expensive, I think I might just go oem lines and make those work

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

I've been buyin all my AN fittings on eBay! I've done pretty much everything in black braided hose n black an fittings.... $ adds up but it was worth it IMO


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

Swap is looking good man! keep up the good work. your 100mm flanges will come from early mk4 2.0 and TDI cars, shouldn't be too hard to source (or new :sly. Also, keep in mind, that 10an turbo drain line has to clear the passenger side drive shaft so get it running as close to the block as possible or a gentle curve towards the timing belt will give you a bit more space as long as it doesnt disrupt flow.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I scored the flanges, got my front engine mount, and unfortunatly there was a mix up with me and the seller and I recieved the wrong part of the trans mount bracket, I got the long support bracket instead, no biggie since the motor isn't going in the car tomorrow or anything lol, Im gonna use the oem drain line, and have the holes drilled in the aba pan, and weld nuts inside the pan to secure the line, that should keep the line up close to the motor and clear the axle 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Does anyone have a 02a corrado trans mount bracket? Like this:::









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't you use the 9a? Doesn't it fit?


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Not for the trans mount bracket, has to be 02a, 9a used an 020

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

you can also get this off B4 Passat 16v's IIRC. They shared some parts with the corrado


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is a pick to show you what you will face space wise. AEB Oil pan here though.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm hoping that by using the mk4 oil line and keeping it in its original shape and just making my tap on the aba pan in a place that keeps the oil line its proper route that it will help me avoid that issue, If it don't I guess ill cross that bridge when I come to it 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok I wasn't sure about that, my friend used one from a passat on his vr swap, but I thought he used a passat subframe, I mighta just not understood him lol 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Just found this, anyone know Wat it is? Idk where it even came from...








It's steel, and has IJ stamped on it, as well as 2.0 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Did some research and am pretty sure its a crank scraped, don't think it will work in my aeb so $75 obo and its sold...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

vegamotion said:


> Does anyone have a 02a corrado trans mount bracket? Like this:::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better pics of the mount, g60 right? I might have on laying around for you. If so I will trade you for that 2.0 tension between the water pump and alternator :thumbup:


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't trade my belt tensioner I'm using it on the aeb, but here's another pic, ill buy it off of you lol








Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Did a little bit of work last night, degreased the trans and painted it, ill post some pics tonight 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

I have an 02a trans arm(the pic that you showed).

$30 shipped?


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

U have a pm sir 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Didn't get to update anything last night, went to the movies, and didn't realize till we were in the movie at 11 that the movie was 3 hours long 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Small update as promised, got trans cleaned and painted, and started disassembley of the aba to get the parts I need for the aeb, its so nice how everything swaps right over, having a little trouble test fitting my oil feed and coolant return, also if anyone knows, how do I remove the nipple from the back of the block for the coolant feed? Anyway, here's some pics....








Here's the nipple I'm talking about, I want to remove it and tap the hole so I can run the banjo bolt through it like a mk4 setup










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Pair of vice grips. You will destroy it when you take it out. Remember cast may be hard to tap. I'd also only tap it if you have the ability to clean all the shavings out. It may be easier to convert to AN hose or rubber hose. You could either push over bung or have a AN fitting braised onto nipple.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Can I cut the end of the line and flare it and connect with a rubber hose?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Also anyone got a corrado vr6 throttle cable?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

hell u might make a winner out of my old turd yet lol ... damn i cant wait for spring i got some much to do on my car ... oh well keep on a doing what ur doing man :thumbup: ... wanna come visit sometime and help if i can ... ya know how that goes though lol ...


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Brian, ya its coming along a bit, I got the oil filter housing tapped and was gonna do the rear coolant tonight, but came to find that the tap we needed wasn't in the set and lowes claimed to not have taps... So tomorrow ill order the right tap, the guy that's doing it says that a little trick is to do it in short portions, and you pack the tap with transmission assembly lube, it acts as a glue, and pics up the metal shavings, he says he's used it on tons of applications and never had an issue, so here's a pic of the housing and the nipple removed, nothing big tonight, but its nice to see how it looks oem using the factory lines which is the ultimate goal







and don't worry about all the grease on the parts, its all in the early stages, I plan on cleaning it all and I have all the gaskets on order for the housing and oil cooler, so if will be sure not to leak 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Looking good!!


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks man tonight is just a bunch of cleaning of parts 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Did some cleaning tonight, and started some of the engine accessory assembley, nothing to big of a deal just starting to make it look pretty















:beer:

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone using raxles Cv axles? I'm considering calling them and seeing if I can get the correct axles I need (16v gti/gli I believe) I can get empi axles from work for 100 for the pair, anyone know if its worth it to spend the extra 3-400 on raxles?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Did more tonight, got the pan off the aba and marked up my holes for the drain line, came out really nice, hugs really close to the motor, we drilled the mounting holes, and ut bolts in from the inside and welded them and grinded them smooth, came out really nice and looks like it belongs, I located it in a place that will not interfere with any other bolts, such as oil pan or drain plug, which will be nice in the event of any maintenance in the future









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking good man ..u seen to be getting a lot done already :thumbup:

Sent with my thumbs


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Guy that tapped the thread in my of housing didn't have the m14x1.5 tap, so I ordered it, and the block will be tapped tonight, and got the replacement studs for the 6 that broke, so mani should be on tonight, and turbo will be mounted once I get the bolts, I prefer to not reuse turbo bolts 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of an update my pipes froze and burst, flooding my entire house, so I've had my hands full 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow that blows man :thumbdown:
Hope u didn't lose Ur house hold stuff that would suck
Sent with my thumbs


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

No everything is kept up off the floor,(kid proof) and its nice to now know its flood proof, I mean we have insurance but is rather not go that route 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

Yea I hear ya on insurance for sure ... Well least it's not end of world ... Get Ur pipes fixed and carry on lol 

Sent with my thumbs


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Ya I thankfully got my trans mount bracket, and my bolts from the 020 seem too long, anyone know the size of the bolts?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

vegamotion said:


> Ya I thankfully got my trans mount bracket


 :thumbup:


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I appreciate it man good price and not beat up, good deal 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Looking good bro!


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks man, house is kinda requiring attention, so coupe is on a very temporary hold


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Haven't updated in a minute, did a little work, not much, but after everything with the house, we are now moving so ill be doing some work trying to get the motor in the car, it'll be easier to move with the motor in rather than moving abd loading up the motor in a truck 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Well after all the house problems, we've decided we have to move, not as big deal, I'm getting a bigger garage, but it did force me to get going and get the motor in the car, so here is the first shot of the engine, not permanent, but I know it is easier to move an engine in the car rather than on a stand









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

That's true to move it on the car. Those swap took so much cash from the pockets and you have to deal with house stuff makes it even harder.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Its been really tough, I will admit that motor is only temp installed, there isnt even a clutch installed, this is just for the move, as its the smartest mode of transport, side note just sold my mk4, going to look at an allroad today wish me luck :beer:

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

So what's going on man ? Ya get moved and all that ? 

Sent with my thumbs


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Ya sure did actually just started arranging the garage, nice going to a 1.5 car garage, (kinda sad im excited about that) but I had the worlds smallet one car before so I have some room now, can actually walk all the way around the car lol








And yes the garage is carpeted, ill tackle that soon

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

Cool beans man ... I need to find a pad with a garage

Sent with my thumbs


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

not sure if you've decided on ur axles yet, but I just used my stock 30 year old (Mk1 GTI) axles and swapped the ends with 100mm on the car side. No issues whatsoever, going into their third year of use.

I'm running a mostly stock AMU motor which is the 225hp Audi TT motor that used the k04 turbo.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Thats actually something I found out I never even mentioned, I discoveres that the trans I had with the aba was a 16v trans, so my car has the correct axles in it, getting lucky on that lol I knew this car was destined to be 20vt

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn: 

gratz on the new garage, even if the reason for getting it sucked. Also if you got a bigger garage you still wouldn't get the extra space, as the wife, I'm sure, would demand space for her vehicle.

At least that's what happened to me... we got a 2.5 car, and my workspace is about the size of a 1-car. Which is unfair, I think, since I'm also turning a garden tractor (riding mower) into an off-road crawler, and feel it should get its own bay... wife disagrees, i disagree with her disagreement...


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

rstolz said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:
> 
> gratz on the new garage, even if the reason for getting it sucked. Also if you got a bigger garage you still wouldn't get the extra space, as the wife, I'm sure, would demand space for her vehicle.
> 
> At least that's what happened to me... we got a 2.5 car, and my workspace is about the size of a 1-car. Which is unfair, I think, since I'm also turning a garden tractor (riding mower) into an off-road crawler, and feel it should get its own bay... wife disagrees, i disagree with her disagreement...


Haha no she knows the garage is mine, she gets one small part to keep her cbr out of the weather, but the rest is mine

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Got a little update, got the Corrado pedals in the car along with the master Cylinder and bracket, left yesterday for drill with guard, I'll be making 02j shift box next week

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

lookin good so far! Keep it up


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> lookin good so far! Keep it up


 Well I need to get the damn thing done, I got some mk4 1.8ts that need put in place....

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

vegamotion said:


> Well I need to get the damn thing done, I got some mk4 1.8ts that need put in place....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


 hi ! 

Just wanted to say something... I made this swap like 10 years ago, really really fun to drive. But I would sugest you to do something. remove the ICM it's the ignition control module located on top of air box on passat/audi, the have an heat sink under them, and as you wont be running the passat/audi airbox, this part will heat and fail. I bought 3 of them in 3 years... so I know about it. 

get yourself a mk4 coil pack harness 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Coil_Pack_Harness/ES2089861/ 

as your car will not have a mk4 ecu you will need to splice the wires, but really it worth it for the price. it's not expensive and will save you future money. get some hitachi bolt-on mk4 coils, and your done for a long time with firing  

if you ever need help with wiring or diagrams let me know. 

nice project and good luck dude with everything!


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Kinda funny u say that the audi had a 2step, and I switched it to mk4 coils then, so thats already done, but I may be wanting some diagrams if I mess anything up

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

finally getting back around to doing some things on the swap again got the mk4 shift box installed, much easier than i expected it to be. 


Untitled by vegamotion, on Flickr


Untitled by vegamotion, on Flickr


----------



## 20v-or-bust (Jun 11, 2012)

If you aren't too far along with the wiring side of things, why not just start fresh with a new harness?

You can buy a brand new genuine VW harness from ECS for less than $100. It's for an auto trans, but only requires switching two pins to make it essentially identical to a manual trans. I think they are for the vehicle speed sensor. 

ECS# 279860. 

Found that little bit of info a few weeks ago and figured I would pass it along. Hopefully it helps you (or someone) but if not...carry on everyone :laugh:


----------



## mynamesryan (May 4, 2011)

Hey what did you end up using for the front motor mount?


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

20v-or-bust said:


> If you aren't too far along with the wiring side of things, why not just start fresh with a new harness?
> 
> You can buy a brand new genuine VW harness from ECS for less than $100. It's for an auto trans, but only requires switching two pins to make it essentially identical to a manual trans. I think they are for the vehicle speed sensor.
> 
> ...


He's not gonna do this because:

The harness is for a 121 pins ecu
He will need to buy maf, 02 sensors, injectors, trottle body, dbw pedal, ecu + immo defeat
the harness is not complete, he would need the other side of the ecu harness.
he will have to cut & splice anyway.

:vampire:


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

mynamesryan said:


> Hey what did you end up using for the front motor mount?


I ended up using a corrado g60 mount and my 02j starter and g60 starter bolts




zaskar said:


> He's not gonna do this because:
> 
> The harness is for a 121 pins ecu
> He will need to buy maf, 02 sensors, injectors, trottle body, dbw pedal, ecu + immo defeat
> ...


I was like really pumped when I saw that harness lol, then I also noticed that it didnt look correct and saw it was for mk4 and I figured it wasnt gonna work, but after going through the diagrams u sent me, It seems the wiring that seemed hacked are just piggy backed wires for the wot box that was installed... hoping it wont cause much issue, ill be stripping, resoldering, and heat shrinking the wires back to make it correct.:beer:


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

Answer ur phone ****.... Anyhow back to the build 

Sent with my thumbs


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

For those that have done the aeb mk2 job, im still thinking of how im going to tweak the harness to fit a bit more natural in a transvese config. Whats the best thing to shorten/extend to make the harness look more comfortable? And where are u guys placing your ecus/running through the firewall?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Dude it was easter... I ate food and slept... ill shoot u a call haha

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

also anyone got a corrado vr6 throttle cable? kinda forgot i hadnt picked one up yet


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

I made it enter between the coolant hose and the OE coil on mk2, there's a hole you need to oversize and fit the harness there, the ecu in the wiper tray and extend the wires for the barometric sensor and put it inside under your dash

don't forget to seal your ecu, they are not made like the mk4 ecu. open it, and use some gasket sealer to seal the unit, make sure no water can get in, and do a bracket and bolt it with a small angle like a mk4, connector on the bottom.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

zaskar said:


> I made it enter between the coolant hose and the OE coil on mk2, there's a hole you need to oversize and fit the harness there, the ecu in the wiper tray and extend the wires for the barometric sensor and put it inside under your dash
> 
> don't forget to seal your ecu, they are not made like the mk4 ecu. open it, and use some gasket sealer to seal the unit, make sure no water can get in, and do a bracket and bolt it with a small angle like a mk4, connector on the bottom.


Wow good info man id like to see a couple photos of exactly where u ran yours, feel free to post on here or u have my email

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20v-or-bust (Jun 11, 2012)

I fail...completely failed to realize you were swapping an AEB. 

Like I said...carry on everyone


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Just ordered my stage 2 clutch tonight! Kinda pumped about that, still looking for a throttle cable tho

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

This might be a dumb question but
1.) How much oil does the aeb take with an aba pan on it? 
2.) I don't have an aba windage tray, that gonna be s problem? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

4.2 quarts. 
No windage tray needed but does help


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome thanks I can get my hands on but glad it wont hold me up from starting it and doing some shakedown work

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Any specific mix of coolant hoses for this? im getting frustrated here lol I have a full set of aba hoses, mk4 hoses and mk3 coolant bottle and mk2 radiator

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I think I used every single hose from an ABA on my aeb swap.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Where will I tie in the turbo coolant line? I have mk4 line that comes out right by the timing belt, will my coolant bottle be on the passenger side?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Coolant bottle on driver side. One of the coolant lines goes to back of block. Tee tap the other one in. I was using a bigger turbo without water cooling.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I have the coolant feed tapped into the back of the block, can I just run the coolant return straight into the exoansion tank? Kinda sucks I don't have my other aba car or my other 1.8t car anymore I had planned on using them as my references lol, what else is supposed to run to the small port on top of the expansion tank? And also what doni do with the bottom port on the bottom of the coolant flange? And 1 more thing since I have a port on the top of my radiator, can I just run my turbo return there? Maybe its just been too long of a day....:banghead:

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

I've seen coolant return lines going to a few places. My jetta has a line running on the passenger side across the front and taps into the upper radiator hose. The other jetta I worked on had it tapped into a line that went to the crack pipe


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a Coupe that I also want to do and 1.8T swap into. But I also want to make it AWD.

Fixing on buying an Audi TTQ225 model as a donor car.


You are an inspiration.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I have a Coupe that I also want to do and 1.8T swap into. But I also want to make it AWD.
> 
> Fixing on buying an Audi TTQ225 model as a donor car.
> 
> ...


lol thank you for the kind words sir, i still have a handful of work ahead of me, but its deffinately a lot of fun, and one hell of a learning experience, its a very good experience to encounter with your car, i have had a coupe for a long time and its been a swap ive wanted for a long time, but i still cant sort out where i tie the coolant return back in, and also what i need to do with the extra port on the coolant flange, still got some work to do to fit the mk4 intercooler as well, i gotta hurry tho, im supposed to do chains on a vr6 in a couple weeks lol


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I have a Coupe that I also want to do and 1.8T swap into. But I also want to make it AWD.
> 
> Fixing on buying an Audi TTQ225 model as a donor car.
> 
> ...


you must know that if you plan to use the haldex from the TTQ225, you might want to obtain a syncro rear beam and modify it to accept the haldex.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Said screw it to trying to make a mk4 intercooler work so I bit the bullet and ordered a Fmic kit tonight

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

You go off the coolant hard pipe(port that sticks out near water pump) that has to feed the coolant to the turbo.. The m14x1.5 on the back of the block is the coolant return.. I have my coolant lines from when I had my stock turbo, if you want them you can have them.. Either that or put a tee into one of the lines going to the heater.. Lowes has brass tees that are for pex that work good

The bottom of the coolant flange on side of head connects down the the hard pipe also. I can take a pic of mine when I get home if u want


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Oooo... see I thought the back of the block was the coolant feed... ok then I think I know how this will work then ill send u a pm

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

This is the hose I was using with the stock turbo.. It went from the port off the hard pipe, I think on mk4 it goes to the coolant bottle and tees off to the turbo but I ran my bottle on the driver side and tee'd it into the oil cooler line.










Where it tee into the oil cooler line for the coolant bottle









Hope that helps some


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

my awp was from an automatic, so my hardline was slightly different. so here is what I did.

on a manual 1.8t aww/awp...the coolant return goes from the hard pipe in the front, toward the passenger side of the block where it Y's, one way to the coolant bottle and the other to the turbo. In the auto, there is an auxiliary water pump in the mix, so from the hard pipe to the coolant globe, and from the turbo to the aux water pump then back to the coolant elbow on the driver side of the motor. I just tried to mimic the manual set up minus the coolant bottle.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome info here guys I do believe chargedvr is more similar to my setup, since im using all aba oil coolers and hoses but I think I definitely hav3 this figured out ill post some pics tonight and see what u guys think

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Heres the clutch I bought just an ebay special but a friend is using same setup and loves it, plus it came with 228mm 9lb flywheel and I couldnt afford a $650 spec ill let u know how I like it...









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

2OVT said:


> you must know that if you plan to use the haldex from the TTQ225, you might want to obtain a syncro rear beam and modify it to accept the haldex.


I have already found that out, but thanks.:thumbup:
I figured I'd hunt down a early/mid 90s passat and take the rear end out of it, then modify accordingly.
Or just make my own custom cradle for the haldex. Im a welder by trade.



vegamotion said:


> Said screw it to trying to make a mk4 intercooler work so I bit the bullet and ordered a Fmic kit tonight


yaaa,.. mk4 SMIC dont work with these swaps.:thumbdown:
I have a friend who did this swap, he went with a EuroJet FMIC.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Ya I ordered a fmic and on the awd topic, I do have myself a small gathering of parts for awd but its still a long ways off and ill be doing it a tad bit differently, utilizing e30 bmw rear end parts, and a custom 1 piece drive shaft, rear subframes can be made and rear floors can be made heres the ls1 bmw with full custom floor to accept an m3 rear end, and yes the floor is hand made









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I have already found that out, but thanks.:thumbup:
> I figured I'd hunt down a early/mid 90s passat and take the rear end out of it, then modify accordingly.
> Or just make my own custom cradle for the haldex. Im a welder by trade.


I envy you good sir.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I wish welding was on on my short list of skills, unfortunately im stuck with trolling, drinking and boltons lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Did a small anount of progress tonight, pulled the motor and trans back out to put my new clutch in, changed the axle flanges to 100mm, put new turbo bolts in








Took a break beer








Looks lije I have plenty of clearance between the oil return and the axle which was something I was worried about
But that was tonights bit








Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

Thats some heavy duty secret squirrel sauce there buddy ... text me bout doing coils ..free beer my friend

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

What clutch is that?... Nvrmnd I scrolled up and saw the other post.. Curious to see how it holds though


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I feel pretty confident in it, it seemed to be pretty solid and a friend if mine has been running the same clutch in his mk4 for quite a while and its held up to quite a beating, and the flywheel will accept any vr6 clutch, so it opens up cheaper upgrades down the road 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

looking good. opcorn:


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

vegamotion said:


> I feel pretty confident in it, it seemed to be pretty solid and a friend if mine has been running the same clutch in his mk4 for quite a while and its held up to quite a beating, and the flywheel will accept any vr6 clutch, so it opens up cheaper upgrades down the road
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Cool what's it use for a disc? U get any specs on it? I'm looking at different clutches for my car right now.. I think I'm gonna need one in the near future. I'm using a vr6 clutch on a lightened flywheel.. I don't think it's going to hold up after this summer


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

This is just a stage 2 set I got from aimco clutch on ebay the number ratings seem imo a bit unrealistic but I figure that since I wont see numbers even close to the ratings I should be fine and this is a sprung disc, but they have a stage 3 with a 6 puck heres the one I picked up
 http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=190813683431

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Got my front mount just hoping I dont regret going with 2.5in rather than 2in

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

looking good man. It's worth it in the end trust me.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Im messing with it right now frustrated more so because of all the trans issues im having with my allroad that I need to get this thing going so im not walking lol i think im gonna feed my turbo from the lower port on the coolant flange rather than making a tee somewhere.. and been workinh on my fmic routing as well

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Hope this makes sense but this is what I'm planning on doing








The empty port on the flange is what I'm running to the turbo
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

Just a heads up ( I messed this up too at first) the turbo is "fed" coolant from the block, the top line is the return line and originally attaches close to the top rad port.


----------



## no-dirty-luo (Apr 15, 2010)

*Decisions decisions decisions...*

Great thread, really considering doing this swap into my 91 golf. I have a 1.8t as my daily but my 91 has an aba that was swapped in it when I bought it. I don't think I want to keep that motor in it and I don't know if I really feel like keeping it to turbo it.. Suggestions? Advice?


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

have been pretty busy with work/ guard ect, but i got a couple new parts, ordered a 034 throttle cable bracket, and some more intercooler pieces, planning on doing some work on it tonight, ill put some pics up soon


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Did a small amount of work tonight, got throttle cable hooked up 034 bracket ismt intended for use with corrado cable but I made it work, also got fmic routed and cut to size









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome back bro, it has been a while good job .


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

For those that have done this before, there is a page I found that gives the aeb plug wire> ce2 wire> ce1 wire. Is A that spot on? It's what I am planning on using

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

chemilove89 said:


> Welcome back bro, it has been a while good job .


 Thanks man, I ended up using a universal intercooler kit, only two pipes had to be trimmed so im happy with it, it does take a but away from the oem look I wanted tho lol:beer:

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

vegamotion said:


> For those that have done this before, there is a page I found that gives the aeb plug wire> ce2 wire> ce1 wire. Is A that spot on? It's what I am planning on using
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


 Why is it so easy to find aeb to ce2 diagram not awp to ce2? Just saying tho.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

chemilove89 said:


> Why is it so easy to find aeb to ce2 diagram not awp to ce2? Just saying tho.


 Any non aeb wiring should be same as awp. Or you can spend about 5 minutes looking at wiring diagrams


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> Any non aeb wiring should be same as awp. Or you can spend about 5 minutes looking at wiring diagrams


Lol I cant comment. Im not very good with wiring lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

vegamotion said:


> Lol I cant comment. Im not very good with wiring lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


If you need help with AEB harness i can help.


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

I can help with wiring too. here is a good link (goto wiring section) http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/

I found a couple of these wires to be in slightly different spots but just look for the right colour in the plug :beer:


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

Minty-MkII said:


> I can help with wiring too. here is a good link (goto wiring section) http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/
> 
> I found a couple of these wires to be in slightly different spots but just look for the right colour in the plug :beer:


Wires are never in a different position, but color may vary... never ever work with colors, always with position.


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

zaskar said:


> Wires are never in a different position, but color may vary... never ever work with colors, always with position.


wasn't the case when I did my swap following this list. A couple wires changed positions in the plug slightly but the colours were all correct. Just saying.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I followed the list and just followed the list rather than colors and the car starts, but I think theres an issue, the car will not start unless im touching the ecu to ground, ie : the rebar inside the car under the dash, the car seems to idle pretty good when I hold it to a ground source, the list doesnt show a ground wire for the ecu, where is the ground???


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

nvm i think i figured it out, there was a wire hiding in the harness i didnt see and once i connected it to ground, the car fires right up, so pretty good night with a successful first fire, hopefully a video will come tomorrow


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

no-dirty-luo said:


> Great thread, really considering doing this swap into my 91 golf. I have a 1.8t as my daily but my 91 has an aba that was swapped in it when I bought it. I don't think I want to keep that motor in it and I don't know if I really feel like keeping it to turbo it.. Suggestions? Advice?


this hasn't been toooo bad of a swap, its been a huge learning experience for me, and i could deff do the swap in a much quicker time if i did it again. i cant give any road review yet as i havent driven it yet...:beer:


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

i need some mk3 input, since i have a mk3 dash i need someone to shed some light on how i get the tach and speedo to work, i cant seem to find where i install my vss, or where i wire the tach to. do i need a msd tach adapter with a mk3 cluster?


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Video please lol!!! Good job bro


----------



## no-dirty-luo (Apr 15, 2010)

*$$$$*

If you don't mind sharing, I was wondering if you have an estimate amount of money you spent to complete this swap!?


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

Umm he got the car for free lol . He did it pretty cheap ...he had the 1.8t and trans and most of the parts so I doubt he is in it more than a grand if thar

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

vegamotion said:


> i need some mk3 input, since i have a mk3 dash i need someone to shed some light on how i get the tach and speedo to work, i cant seem to find where i install my vss, or where i wire the tach to. do i need a msd tach adapter with a mk3 cluster?


connect VSS middle pin to G1/11 on CE2 harness. It will send signal to cluster, then you may need to connect W1 to ECU. W1 is an output, the ecu MAY need to see the speed input. It MAY need to be done differently with the newer ECUs. the tach can get connected to G1/12 you MAY or MAY not need a tach adapter.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

no-dirty-luo said:


> If you don't mind sharing, I was wondering if you have an estimate amount of money you spent to complete this swap!?


Ya I dont have much in this swap, ill put a price list together... also ill try to get a video tonight


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

So far costs on the car:
Body-250ish
Engine-free
All external engine accesories-reused from aba/wrecked mk4
02j trans and shift box- free
Pedals and supporting pieces-175
Clutch-279
Fmic-150
thats about it really, theres obviously nickel and dime stuff like gaskets, washers bolts ect, but I really have nothing on this car, I guess its just a result of picking up a body at the right time, and two not at fault accidents that resulted on this entire build, and honestly just from parts ive sold from the two wrecked cars have probably totaled 3 times what I have in this whole car, ive even picked up my allroad in the process for maybe 300 out of pocket lol. And sorry no vid tonight, I wasnt able to het the exhaust bolted up, and living in a quiet neighborhood, I didnt feel like dealing with the police tonight.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Last pics for the night

Untitled by vegamotion, on Flickr

Untitled by vegamotion, on Flickr

Untitled by vegamotion, on Flickr


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

vegamotion said:


> Last pics for the night
> 
> Untitled by vegamotion, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks man, hoping the rain holds off so i can capture a quick vid for everyone


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Got it started and it seems to idle fine but stumbles when I try to give it throttle, couple people claim I need to actually drive it and let the computer re learn everything, it seems a tad rich, has a bit of smoke I took a video but the smoke looks kinda white in the vid and its actually much darker

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOPPCavI7N4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Ignore my neighbor talking, he "used to be a car guy before he got hurt and couldnt work" haha


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice man. Yea let it run for a while its just burning crap off. Boost leaks are your main enemy with these cars so just double check all your clamps and yes the ECU will adjust slightly


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks man im just worried about the stumble, given its the same plugs I ran in the audi I imagine they need replaced

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

You should do the trottle body adaptation with VAG com


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

vegamotion said:


> Got it started and it seems to idle fine but stumbles when I try to give it throttle, couple people claim I need to actually drive it and let the computer re learn everything, it seems a tad rich, has a bit of smoke I took a video but the smoke looks kinda white in the vid and its actually much darker
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


 do you have the MAP in the loop?


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

There is no map on a aeb


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Ya I changed the plugs and no beuno, it seems to be idling fine but if I give it throttle now, all it does is surge up and down, I started unpluging sensors to see if I could find a clue, I unplugged the throttle body, sensor right behind the t.b in intake manifold, sensor on the side of the head by the timing belt, n75, and the green and blue plug sensors from the block (knock sensors?) All with almost no change in how the car revs or idles, maf and white plug (crank?), are the only sensors that make the car die

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## h00ters CEO (Jan 24, 2008)

Great thread Kurt. but i think you need to go back to your original powerplant 








:laugh: 

Great build so far. now comes the REAL fun part, troubleshooting. :thumbup::beer:opcorn:


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

h00ters CEO said:


> Great thread Kurt. but i think you need to go back to your original powerplant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ya but this thing would be uncontrollable if it had a tank under the hood...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

So I got my obd port working and pulled 12 codes but were mostly all codes as a result of me unplugging sensors like p1238 for fuel injector open circuit ect. After clearing the codes im left with a p1544 and a p0123 which leaves me thinking I need a tba

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

So anyone know if a throttle body alignment would possibly cure my ****ty idle? Car runs but has no mid throttle drivability, car stationary when I hold the throttle it surges up and down...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

I have the same problem. Do you have the Evap purge valve hooked up? Or the LDP ?


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know what either of those are...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

After looking around I dont believe I have either of those hooked up

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

Purge valve is meant to put fumes from your gas tank into the intake system at times to keep it ventilated. And the leak detection pump monitors you vacuum in areas. I think the programming may be expection purge fumes to the mixture but haven't figured it out yet


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I just drove the car and its only boosting 4-5psi...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

Check for a vacuum leak then. 4-5 psi is pure waste gate pressure or your n75 valve/ blow off valve is toast


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

changed n75 and dv still low boost, my gauge is off a bit, when car is off the needle sits at 3-4 vac, so im actually hitting about 7-8psi, but still no mid throttle just wot or blah, ive checked every vac leak, and cant seem to find anything... pissin me off lol


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

Spray some ether ovwr the vac hoses if the idle rises u got a leak ...old school but it works usually ...

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

For this to happen and still getting boost something is throwing off the mixture and the o2 sensor is adjusting too much. At WOT the o2 sensor doesn't really do anything. It mostly adjusts idle and part throttle at lower revs. VAG com is your friend. Best investment I made while building


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Tried the ether on every place I could and nothing happened so im pretty sure theres no vac leak, I spoke with jeff from global garage, he also suggested vag com as he feel the tba is a huge issue with it, the throttle body dont know what anything is and its just bouncing around so vag com is on the way

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

If your still using the AEB throttle body then disconnect your battery and reconnect it then turn your ignition on without starting the car and don't touch the throttle for a full 
Minute and the ecu aligns the throttle body. Vag com will guide you the same way but it sure helps to see what it's doing!


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep I did that to my vr and it straightened it out 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

im using mk3 2.0 throttle body, i dont think i still have my aeb throttle body laying around.... anyone got one they wanna sell?


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

vegamotion said:


> Does anyone have a 02a corrado trans mount bracket? Like this:::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a little confused about what trans mount bracket I need for my swap. Is this the mount bracket you ended up using?


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

kirbyk8 said:


> I'm a little confused about what trans mount bracket I need for my swap. Is this the mount bracket you ended up using?


That looks like the right one.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

kirbyk8 said:


> I'm a little confused about what trans mount bracket I need for my swap. Is this the mount bracket you ended up using?


Yup


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

yup its from a corrado 02a trans, fit perfect on my 02j in my car


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

Aren't they on any o2a 4 cylinder car? That's what this site says... http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/trans.htm


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Corrado. Passat. Mk3 vr6


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> Corrado. Passat. Mk3 vr6


:thumbup:


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Kinda pissed and ecstatic at the same time tonight, coupe is running great and the fix was verrry simple, but the part that pisses me off is that the ecu was bad and so I had to replace my ecu that has eurodyne software for a stock ecu, runs beautiful, but only hits about 7psi... anyone have a suggestion on a tune for the aeb with k03s turbo? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

so does anyone know if a specific tune could prevent a throttle body from relearning itself without a vag com tba? i dont wanna give up on my tuned ecu just yet, the only difference i can spot atm is that my stock ecu makes my throttle body whine for about 30 secs, butthe tuned ecu only makes the throttle body whine for about 5 secs, then it stops.... any input?


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

i guess ive lost my audience.... well ecu was bad and car is running great on stock ecu


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

vegamotion said:


> i guess ive lost my audience.... well ecu was bad and car is running great on stock ecu


Lol that will never happen..


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

well i wasnt sure lol i mean i have an issue with my car, i borrow a vag com cable from a local friend, and post my autoscan in the vag com forum, and i get called a pirate, and a thief, i guess i thought vortex was saying eff you vegamotion


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

vegamotion said:


> i guess ive lost my audience.... well ecu was bad and car is running great on stock ecu


I'm still in. Keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

They are just jealous. Lets see some more vids


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Deff man ill try to get a couple up tonight

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Well rain kinda killed my chances of getting any video, ive basically given up on my throttle body alignment, I cant get rid of a 17973 and 17967 codes... idk car runs fine so idk if its worth beating my head against the wall

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone do this swap in a mk3? I want functional gauges...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

what doesnt work? 
what cluster? 
what wiring? ce1 or ce2?
what 1.8t harness? AEB or newer?


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Mk3 1997 jetta 2.0 cluster, have a matching speed sensor, mk3 cts, mk3 fuel tank, aeb harness ce2 wiring

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

have you done the d8 to e2 jump on the fuse box to give the clocks power


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

.. no

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

E2 to d8 will give power to your gauge cluster. What does or does not work?


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Nothing works I have a the clock and odometer and thats it

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You need e2 to d8. Problem solved. It gives power to cluster when ignition is on.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Welp that got my fuel gauge and temp working but still no tach

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You wire tach to g1/12? You may need tach adapter


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> You wire tach to g1/12? You may need tach adapter


God ur the man tach works now judt gotta get the vss installed and gauges should be good

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I dumped the coils and went with new struts and fk springs so much more comfortable

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Is the car running much better now? How much boost are you getting?


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

The car seems to be running pretty good, I plated it yesterday, and drove it around a bit better, clutch needs to be bled more, but it goes down the road pretty good any first and second gear breaks the tires loose when I mash the throttle lol, its running 8-10 lbs since its a stock ecu, but since I have a set of mk4 316cc injectors, a 3 bar, and cute little k04 on my shelf I may be doing a giac pc16 chip 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I took the car out last night with a few friends and met up where some ppl meet, car ran very good besides one thing, when I shut the car off, and started it back up it didnt want to idle very well it seemed to idle and run better when it was cooler... coolant temp sensor?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

What did you do for a downpipe? I'm thinking 3" downpipe off eBay and modify it so it works with my 1.8t (awd) mk2 swap.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

i ran a mk4 3in ebay down pipe, it works ok, had to hammer it out a little bit, only thing i can say is make sure u retain your firewall heat shield, i removed and disposed of mine, and dear god im regretting it, and in terms of performance, idk 0-60 or 1/4 mile or anything, but i know i managed to pull dead on with a revo flashed mk5 with exhaust and cai, and me being on stock tune, i dont think its too shabby


----------



## kirbyk8 (Aug 30, 2011)

When you say "retain" your firewall heat shield what heat shield are you talking? My mk2 didn't have any and I've been looking at the mk4 heat shield and I don't know if it'll work... 

Just out of curiosity what did you do for exhaust after the downpipe?


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

The mk4 heat shield will work fine, it's bigger than any of the late vw.. I think he meant to say the heat shield that's suppose to cover the middle shift boot. If you take that out, you will be sitting in this car with a heat temperature 90 every time you drive it.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Gotta question for the smart ppls here, I think my throttle body issue is worse than I thought, I just got home from driving it around with my buddies 3.2 swapped bmw 318ti, and I swear it felt like my car was accelerating on its own, like when I pulled away from a light, I literally felt the pedal move away from my foot, and I presses the clutch im and the throttle pedal returned to my foot....









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Nothing?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

vegamotion said:


> Gotta question for the smart ppls here, I think my throttle body issue is worse than I thought, I just got home from driving it around with my buddies 3.2 swapped bmw 318ti, and I swear it felt like my car was accelerating on its own, like when I pulled away from a light, I literally felt the pedal move away from my foot, and I presses the clutch im and the throttle pedal returned to my foot....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would do a throttle body alignment with a VAGcom to check the throttle body. I have a feeling its going bad. I had this happen on my VR6-T and it ended up being the throttle body. Good luck.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Won't do a tba, everytime I try it goes from idle, part throttle then error

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

vegamotion said:


> Won't do a tba, everytime I try it goes from idle, part throttle then error
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Sounds like a throttle body to me. do you have an extra? you can just piggy back another just to rule it out.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

No I don't I night go grab an aba tb and plug In and try it out

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Also kinda wondering if having a full exhaust and larger than stock fmic can affect my performance on stock tune...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I figured out the throttle body issue, one pin in the plug was smashed in and not making connection with the t.b, replaced the plug and she runs beautiful 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Throwing a code for a coolant temp sensor and started having a hard start this morning... think they are related? Also throwing a code for vss no signal, that cause anyone issues?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Figured that since it threw a code the sensor should be replaced, changed it out and hard start was gone immediately

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I think my thread has died

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Nope im in waiting on updates


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

This thread is relevant to my immediate interests. :thumbup: Nice build!


----------



## Bergman (May 5, 2013)

OOOHHHH LAWWWDD!!! This little jetta has "Awsomness" written all over it!  Do you have some videos from the inside of the beast? opcorn:


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

jaysvw said:


> This thread is relevant to my immediate interests. :thumbup: Nice build!


Thank you if u have any questions let me know, looking back it really is very straight forward, once I got the little quirks worked out it has been problem free, no leaks or overheating at all, and it constantly puts a smile on my face. 




Bergman said:


> OOOHHHH LAWWWDD!!! This little jetta has "Awsomness" written all over it!  Do you have some videos from the inside of the beast? opcorn:


I dont have any videos as of yet life has been busy but ill try to get some videos of it very soon, i currently have the cluster unhooked as I think the oil pressure sensor took a **** just got a new one today so ill see if that fixes the problem tired of it beeping when the revs go up, no weird noises or any signs of oil starvation, so well see how it goes

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

How is the car doing?


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Car is doing pretty good been busy with life man, just did a frankenturbo install on a mk5 the other night, actually just now getting back into the coupe, my clutch master went out and just got that replaced, having some boost issues when the car gets hot, gonna check all of my charge pipes, and see if something is expanding and leaking when it gets hot. Have an offer on the table for a clean tt 225 for it but idk if I can bring myself to let go of it after all ive done with it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I declined the tt after rereading my own thread, I cant let go of this thing

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

vegamotion said:


> I declined the tt after rereading my own thread, I cant let go of this thing
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


:heart:


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Im working on dialing a mbc for it right now to try and smooth out the boost delivery

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> :heart:


O ya its love

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

ive poked my head in here a couple times, great job man. I have a TT225 motor swapped in my mk1 rabbit. I'd stay away from that motor. everything's just different enough to make it a pain in the a$$. 

mine's been nothing but trouble for 3 years. my latest issue is bad rings... 

If you still have the combi-valve and N249 gibberish, deleting that can go a long way in smoothing out turbo response.

Additionally the "hockey puck" has a diaphragm in it that can either tear, or in my case, disintegrate entirely. it doesn't cause anything major, but it can make other issues seem worse. Along those lines, the PCV system and valve (including the vac jet pump) can foul, fail or develop leaks that can add to roughness.

boost issues only when hot may be the N75. check resistance on it when it's cold, then again when its hot, when one is failing they've been known to only exhibit systems after being heated. 

If you're running the stock DV, they also have a diaphragm that can tear, resulting in boost fluctuations and flutter.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

rstolz said:


> ive poked my head in here a couple times, great job man. I have a TT225 motor swapped in my mk1 rabbit. I'd stay away from that motor. everything's just different enough to make it a pain in the a$$.
> 
> mine's been nothing but trouble for 3 years. my latest issue is bad rings...
> 
> ...


i should have taken a video last night, i hooked up a mbc and the boost comes on much smoother than before, but im thinking my oe dv is bad, when i hit boost i can see my gauge hit 18ps for a second then it floats back down to around 14, and kinda flutters there, and i can hear a air discharge when i hit boost when the car is hot, so i think its time for a forge dv.


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

rstolz said:


> ive poked my head in here a couple times, great job man. I have a TT225 motor swapped in my mk1 rabbit. I'd stay away from that motor. everything's just different enough to make it a pain in the a$$.
> 
> mine's been nothing but trouble for 3 years. my latest issue is bad rings...
> 
> ...


Man this is why I feel blessed. I daily drive my 1.8T swapped Corrado for the pass year and drove it from Ventura California to Whidbey island Washington with no issues. It is actually very reliable.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I daily drove my car most of the summer, but i feel like I just got plaggued with issues from not upgrading everything, 20psi on an old used stock dv isnt a good idea, I mean this is my first 1.8t swap mk2 so it was all a learning experience but I dont have any real complaints with my car

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

vegamotion said:


> I daily drove my car most of the summer, but i feel like I just got plaggued with issues from not upgrading everything, 20psi on an old used stock dv isnt a good idea, I mean this is my first 1.8t swap mk2 so it was all a learning experience but I dont have any real complaints with my car
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


I just did some preventive maintenance. Forge Diverter valve, VR6 clutch with G60 lightweight flywheel, timing belt, water pump, and new K03S turbocharger.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

dri0514 said:


> I just did some preventive maintenance. Forge Diverter valve, VR6 clutch with G60 lightweight flywheel, timing belt, water pump, and new K03S turbocharger.


Ya ive done all of that except the forge dv thats coming in next couple weeks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## G-Laddy (May 23, 2001)

Very cool build.

I've been researching this swap for the past 2 weeks, and your thread has been one of the most helpful in terms of questions I had that weren't answered in previous build threads.

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

New dv is installed, havent taken it out for a drive yet, rain is not a friend of this car

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Quick update for anyone still watching, I happened to stumble upon this little gem... a used agu largeport dbc intake manifold... and I picked it up for 85 bucks! With the throttle cable bracket, pretty pumped about it lol









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Already got manifold delivered from europe, did a little refinish job on it.









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

vegamotion said:


> Already got manifold delivered from europe, did a little refinish job on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's an awesome find!!!!!


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

dri0514 said:


> Wow that's an awesome find!!!!!


Thanks man cant wait to get it on the car. Alot of people say these manifolds make a nice difference.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

$85 bucks?! daaaaaamn. Very nice find. I paid $230 for mine.

Here is some more info about the AGU mani.

OEM AWP injector probelm.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6133404-AWP-amp-AGU-Intake-manifold-comparison

HP/TQ comparison.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-034-Motorsports-AGU-Manifold-vs-AWP-Manifold


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> $85 bucks?! daaaaaamn. Very nice find. I paid $230 for mine.
> 
> Here is some more info about the AGU mani.
> 
> ...


thats good stuf there man, im planning on putting my manifold on tonight, along with my euro small bumper and grille, getting it ready for nowo


----------



## DeFiJetta (Sep 10, 2012)

Stabbed my hand with a sliver from the sheet metal that was a painful little guy lol









Gotta paint the car this color when it's done aha I know it's blood but it looks like a tornado red


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Lol Im not a fan of red, ill be keeping the car black, or possibly united gray

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

man i havent updated this in a while, but luckily no1 has missed anything, ive been working a crazy amount of hours, so the car litterally hasnt been touched, its just sitting in my garage, i actually just put the new intake on today, and im working on redoing the intercooler piping, and moving the intercooler to below the bumper, i also was given a complete westy front end so thats going on as well, ill get some pics up soon, and get this build thread into its second winter


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

i also just realized that im 9 days away from this thread being a year old, wow


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see how the intercooler look behind the bumper now. I just love that instead of behind the grill.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

vegamotion said:


> i also just realized that im 9 days away from this thread being a year old, wow


My Corrado AEB swap is getting to be old and mine is not running yet.


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

turtledub said:


> My Corrado AEB swap is getting to be old and mine is not running yet.


Lol. I've been driving mine for a year and 4 months. I've even driven from Ventura CA to Oak Harbor Washington. It drives like a dream.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

im really hoping that this summer mine decides to run better, i was having some issues with the car running bad when it got hot, and i think that my dv was playing some part in it, the stock dv at 20psi isnt a good idea, and i could push the pluger in with one finger, i know i had a bad plug on my throttle body, and a few other issues, this winter has been mostly trying to tidy the car up, but with neg degree temps im a lil ways from being able to drive and trouble shoot anything.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

im glad to report back after about a 4 month hiatus, that the coupe is once again alive, and is running better and smoother than ever, after almost a week of testing so far, i have absolutely zero misfires, and am throwing no engine codes other than evap. very happy with the car right now, ill be back with some photos of the car and possibly some video


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

vegamotion said:


> im glad to report back after about a 4 month hiatus, that the coupe is once again alive, and is running better and smoother than ever, after almost a week of testing so far, i have absolutely zero misfires, and am throwing no engine codes other than evap. very happy with the car right now, ill be back with some photos of the car and possibly some video


Good to hear that.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I blew an intercooler pipe off and took a bunch of stuff apart to redo the piping, guess I didn't realize if I hook up the vac lines to the n75 backwards it wouldnt boost properly kinda freaked me out then I discovered it what I did and shes back at it 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

My engine as it looks now


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm jealous. I have an '88 coupe (check sig) I want to do this to. Except I want to make it Quatro.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I'm jealous. I have an '88 coupe (check sig) I want to do this to. Except I want to make it Quatro.


Dooo it^^^ I considered the awd thing, but where I have to stop myself is that I remember how im not a professional, and Im not one of those individuals that can just jump in and do it, im actually surprised I successfully did this swap, maybe just a lack of confidence, but im glad I did it, and am very happy with the outcome

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

chrgdVR said:


> What clutch is that?... Nvrmnd I scrolled up and saw the other post.. Curious to see how it holds though


back from the dead, id like to report that either my pressure plate is messed up, or my clutch lever is bent, im ripping trans out today to see what happened

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91wolfie (Feb 21, 2013)

Random question, i just read your whole build, and i dont think i saw it anywhere. 

But what radiator did you end up going with?

As to motor mounts You used stock aba mounts other than the trans mount?


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

91wolfie said:


> Random question, i just read your whole build, and i dont think i saw it anywhere.
> 
> But what radiator did you end up going with?
> 
> As to motor mounts You used stock aba mounts other than the trans mount?


I used a stock mk2 radiator, and I used aba rear engine mount, mk2/3 front mount with corrado bracket, and rear mk2 mount and corrado bracket


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I got some decent rollers for it finally, and have been driving it quite a bit lately, even made the 400mi trip to euro hangar in holland mi. Car is running great.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Also redid the dash swap, this time using a 2002 cabrio dimple dash and 3.5 instruments, and also added led dome light


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

back from the dead, car is still going strong, ill post pics later, car is going back to mk2 dash and is currently under construction getting a gt28 eliminator kit.


----------



## DCb16 (Jul 9, 2005)

Awesome build my friend!


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Back from the grave again! Car has been undergoing a bit of change when I have the time, car is being converted back to the original mk2 dash, and is getting a gt28 eliminator kit. There have been some challenges with using a b5 eliminator setup in a transverse mk2 application. But is actually coming together quite well. Any questions. Ask away. More updates to follow









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CduBBi44 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ive been following this build for a bit now. Im working on my 1.8t swap as well. Everything is looking great. Any updates??


----------

